# 2012 Cruze LS - STEERING WHEEL Cruise Control



## CntStopMe (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello! Has anyone figured out how to install cruise control into the steering wheel of a 2012 Cruze LS with Automatic trans???? I have the bluetooth controls on it already but I want cruise control installed in my steering wheel (not the Rostra side option). Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Search, search, and search some more! There's plenty of threads on this already.


----------



## CntStopMe (Aug 2, 2012)

I have searched, searched, and searched some more. There are plenty of threads on the 2011 model however the 2012 is completely different. And the ones that do briefly touch on the 2012 Cruze LS offer no clarification or specific guidance. But thank you for your otiose reply.


----------



## RTG (Jul 21, 2012)

Check the last couple pages of the "2011 cruze LS, adding cruise control" thread I just did this on my 2012 and it tells how. The last few pages is where It gets into the 2012s. I agree kind of hard to find 2012 info when everything is about 2011. It works great by the way! Just type "cruise control" in the search at the top of the page to find that thread.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

RTG said:


> Check the last couple pages of the "2011 cruze LS, adding cruise control" thread I just did this on my 2012 and it tells how. The last few pages is where It gets into the 2012s. I agree kind of hard to find 2012 info when everything is about 2011. It works great by the way! Just type "cruise control" in the search at the top of the page to find that thread.


*CntStopMe*,

Go here *goo.gl/vjahH* and read everything posted by *RTG*. Bottom line is enabling cruise control functionality on a 2012 Cruze LS is easy to do and relatively inexpensive *~ if ~ *you can find a cooperative dealership, service and parts department (_and good luck with that_).


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> *CntStopMe*,
> 
> Go here *goo.gl/vjahH* and read everything posted by *RTG*. Bottom line is enabling cruise control functionality on a 2012 Cruze LS is easy to do and relatively inexpensive *~ if ~ *you can find a cooperative dealership, service and parts department (_and good luck with that_).


I checked with at least 5 GM dealerships within a 200km radius, it's so hard to find a mod-friendly store nearby.. Some are just too darn picky and don't want to utilise creativity


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Bruno said:


> I checked with at least 5 GM dealerships within a 200km radius, it's so hard to find a mod-friendly store nearby.. Some are just too darn picky and don't want to utilise creativity


Dealers are all about "If you wanted cruise, you shouldn't have bought an LS in the first place."


----------



## mm00re (Jul 26, 2012)

I took this to my dealership yesterday and they were told it's not available so they won't do the upgrade. So looks like I am going to go ahead with the rostra and do my own flavor of hacking to use factory buttons. I'll take pics and post a how to after I complete the install. First I have to get the rostra kit. (gripe, grumble, mumble...):angry:


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm just thinking if there's a way to take apart that Rostra stick and just utilise the buttons from it? I recall reading someone did it from a Ford forum (when I owned a Fiesta.)


----------



## mm00re (Jul 26, 2012)

That is one of the two methods that I am looking at. If I can get more info on the rostra kit like the little black box it might be easier but I have my steering wheel so now I just need to map the pinouts for the buttons on the cruise side and match up the wires and I should be able to get the correct set of wires at the bottom of the steering wheel. I should be ordering the rostra kit soon so I can have a live example to look at and check the pinouts. I wish I had a friend that had access to an xray machine and give me an image of the inside of the control stick. I'm also looking at maybe placing an led somewhere behind the dash so that I will have a cruise indicator like the one on the control stick. Incidently the control stick looks like it is one piece of plastic so if I have to use the controls from it, once I take that baby apart there ain't no goin back.


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm looking at the PDF on this site.. and looks like someone has released a cruise control kit (P/N 95081937) for the Cruze..
Looks like it is GM legit, but who knows..

*EDITED.. It is GM legit, getting installed on Thursday by my local dealership.* 
My car will be a guinea pig as it will be their first install.

http://vehicle-outfitters.com/vo_newsletter_-_august_2012.pdf


----------

